# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  diffrence entre Workflow et Collaboration

## hamma2

Bonjour,

Workflow et Collaboration : quelles diffrences ?
Merci

----------


## stivideo

Un workflow permet d'informatiser une procdure identifie. Par exemple, Paul veut partir en congs. Il fait une demande  son chef. Le chef valide la demande et la transmet  la responsable des ressources humaines. Cette dernire accepte et transmets l'accord  Paul. Ce processus qui se faisait avant sur papier, se fait maintenant sur ordinateur avec un workflow.

Deux types de workflow existent : le procdural et le ad hoc. Le procdural est un workflow o les procdures sont codes "en dur". Le ad hoc permet de gnrer de nouvelles procdures par paramtrage de l'application.

Un outil de collaboration permet de travailler sur des documents communs, par exemple pour partager des ressources communes, voir mme visionner par exemple une prsentation Powerpoint en mme temps alors que l'on n'est pas physiquement au mme endroit.

----------


## sauceaupistou

Par collaboratif je suppose que tu veux parler des workflows d'approbation d'un document, come par ex dans sharepoint, ou on appelle cela un workflow.

D'aprs le post de stivideo, il semble qu'il s'agisse d'un wkf adhoc, car la fonctionnalit d'approbation est entirement intgre dans l'outil collaboratif.

----------

